# Entry Express



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It's down. RFTN set up a temporary entry system on their main page.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you're looking for the running order for National, it's up on the National website.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> If you're looking for the running order for National, it's up on the National website.


Where? I need help.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

www.goldensrule2015.org
and then look under events


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's kind of hard to find, here's the exact link:

Judging Schedule | 2015 GRCA National Specialty

scroll way down the page for field events.


----------

